# [CD-AUDIO] impossible de monter les cd audio

## dams35

Bonjour

Voici mon petit problème:

La lecture des DVD marche parfaitement, les CD de données ce monte très bien, mai impossible de lire les CD audio.

A chaque fois le même message d'erreur: "Impossible de monter l'emplacement" "L'emplacement n'est pas « montable »"

Si quelqu'un à une idée.

----------

## guilc

 *dams35 wrote:*   

>  "Impossible de monter l'emplacement" "L'emplacement n'est pas « montable »"

 

Ben tu as la réponse là :p

un CD Audio, ça ne se monte pas comme un CD de données. Pas besoin de ça pour le lire.

----------

## dams35

En fait il me donne ce message à chaque fois que j'insère un CD

----------

## tmasscool

On ne peut pas monter un CD-audio...

Et vérifie que tu es dans le groupe cdrom, peut-être que ça vient de là...

----------

## dams35

oui je suis dans le groupe cdrom

----------

## guilc

 *dams35 wrote:*   

> En fait il me donne ce message à chaque fois que j'insère un CD

 

Tu a un automounter ma réglé (genre ivman ou autre) ?

Si oui => a désactiver. Il n'est pas normal de tenter de monter un cd audio automatiquement...

----------

## dams35

Ivman ???

Il n'est pas installé.

Comment je sais si j'ai un automounter?

----------

## dams35

up...

----------

## ghoti

 *dams35 wrote:*   

> up...

 

Il faudrait déjà que tu décrives un peu mieux ta config : tu utilises quoi, KDE, Gnome, autre ?

Par exemple, avec KDE, ce sont les "kioslaves" qui gèrent le montage automatique. 

Pour indiquer les actions concernant les supports de stockage, c'est dans le centre de configuration (Périphériques/Support de stockage)

----------

## dams35

J'utilise gnome

Dans les préférences nautilus "support->CD audio" j'ai mis ne rien faire

Mais ça ne change rien.

Gnome essaye toujours de le monter

----------

## dams35

Concernant gnome-volume-properties (périphériques et medias amovibles)

je n'ai que 4 onglets (Appareil photo et coméscope/PDA/Imprimante et scanner/Périphérique de saisie)

----------

## lefoid

Salut

J'ai le même "problème" que toi ...

Pas trouvé de solution pour le moment !

A + ...

PS : oui, je sais ça aide pas trop   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Le problème vient de se résoudre ... tout seul   :Confused: 

Je me suis déconnecté de Gnome, et j'ai ouvert ma session sur Xfce.

Là, j'ai ouvert Grip et inséré un CD audio. Il m'a lancé un deuxième

Grip (je pense qu'il voulait que ce soit la lecture automatique du CD

qui se fasse par Grip, comme je l'ai mis dans les options de Gnome).

Aucun message d'erreur n'est apparu. J'ai quitté les deux Grip.

Déconnexion et retour sur session Gnome.

J'ai inséré à nouveau mon CD audio, et là, miracle, il me demande

ce que je veux faire : utiliser Sound Juicer ou ne rien faire.

J'ai mis "Ne rien faire". Et depuis, plus de message d'erreur de tentative

de montage d'un CD audio !

Je ne l'explique pas, mais chez moi, ça fonctionne ...

A + ...

PS : j'ai aussi ajouté "cdda" dans le USE de make.conf et re-emerger

gvfs, juste au cas où ...

----------

